
Show HN: Toothbrushes Made from Bamboo - attendos
https://bambusupply.com/
======
tlb
> every year 2 billion plastic toothbrushes end up in the oceans?

Really? I dunno how many toothbrushes the world uses, but I'll guess 2 per
person per year, so 16B/yr. So 1 in 8 used toothbrushes end up in the ocean?
How does that happen? I would have expected 99.9% to make it to landfills.

~~~
attendos
There are 7.6 billion people on the planet.

Each of us will use 300 toothbrushes during our lifetime (4 toothbrushes per
year).

A conventional toothbrush weighs approximately 18 grams.

Each of us will throw away about 12 pounds of plastic toothbrushes in our
lifetime.

Plastic toothbrush waste generated during our lifetime = 80 billion pounds!

I read about the 2 billion a year in an article that I can't find at the
moment. I will do some more research about this and remove the quote for now.
Thanks for your calculation and for pointing this out!

